# eureka



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, made another trip to the river. Water calmed down a bit and not as muddy. Whites still bitting like crazy, caught only a few hybrids. Did manage a couple keeper eyes for the dinner table....Forgot my phone which is my camera which really wasnt that bad...


On a side note talked to a guy that lives close by and theres a creek that runs into the river. (Racoon) He said in 40 yrs hes never seen that creek that low. The upper pool is down prob 8 ft from normal but lower is roaring. Have seen them working on the lock approaches in the upper side maybe thats why its down.....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great job,nice looking eyes for sure!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report, NICE eyes!
Can ya give us a little more story,,, Were you fishing from shore? Night fishing? Fast water,,, Near the lock? etc.
What were you using,,, Jigs and twisters or live bait?

I'm trying to get to NC, but can't find the time,,, at least I can DREAM along with your story!! 
THANKS


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE;
Starkfisherman.....just using unpainted jigs 1/4 ounce with either 3inch gulp emerald shinner or 3inch gulp chart/shad castin into the current lettin it drift usually they pick it up on the drift or right when ya pick it up off the bottom 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186592#ixzz1cpxly2AK

Hey Zip,,, Is this still the program? THANKS


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Doboy yes same thing was still working, fishing from the bank in the slack waters. I do know one thing need to be a mountain goat to move across them rocks...word of caution be carefull on the rocks that where under water and are now out cause that slimmy silt is pretty darn slick.....


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw the nice pix here and thought, boy it would be a nice day to go fishing and headed out. Got there and saw Zippododa there and we got chatting and catching fish! One of the best days I've had in a while. heres some pix of the bunch we caught today. I'm not trying to steal your thunder Zip...I know you'll be posting some pix here too!

1. Plain 1/4 oz jighead 
2. White/Pearl 4" Gulp Shad
3. Chartruse anything.
4. White/Black spoons of the 1 oz variety bounced off the bottom.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

No prob haneal...had a blast chattin and catchin some nice eyes...caught 4 more small ones after you left then hit the road


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's Zip with a fat Ohio River Walleye. The fish this year are fat! We caught a lot of different varities today, Walleye, Sauger. Whites. Stripers, and saw a fat smally and they all were incredibly fat and healthy.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!! YUMMY!
Now that's what puts a smile on my FACE Too! (even if it IS someone else doing the CATCHIN"!!) 

Thanks guys!
Outstanding reports & PICS!! 

Golly Gee,,, New Brighton HAS GOTTA BE DOING GOOD!!?????


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Are you all still catching whites and hybrids or just walleye and saugeye? Also, where are you catching them at? If possible, could you PM me and give me directions from Canton or a bait shop I could GPS?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Try the New Cumberland or Pike Island Dams. They're both good spots and they're being caught at both.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Was down at both new Cumberland and pike today and did not do well. We got one sauger and one walleye. A short sauger and a smallie. Everyone we talked to said the last couple days have been pretty slow


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

